# Liebes-Aus bei Avril Lavigne und Brody Jenner



## Stefan102 (17 Jan. 2012)

​
Fast zwei Jahre lang waren Avril Lavigne (25) und der einstige The Hills-Star Brody Jenner (26) ein Paar, doch nun hat es sich ausgeturtelt.

Das Paar habe sich getrennt, berichtet die Us Weekly und beruft sich dabei auf verschiedene Bekannte der beiden. Vergangene Woche soll es zu der Trennung gekommen sein. Der Grund: Sie wurden sich nicht über ihre gemeinsame Zukunft einig, konnten ihre jeweiligen Karrierepläne und ihr Privatleben nicht unter einen Hut bekommen. Avril soll ihn immer wieder dazu bewegt haben, nach Asien oder Europa zu reisen, obwohl er eigentlich in den USA bleiben und seine Karriere wieder in Ordnung bringen wollte. Brody schaffte es durch seine super erfolgreiche Freundin einfach nicht seine eigene Karriere voranzubringen, obwohl er es gerne wollte. „Sie waren beide unglücklich, weil er Karriere machen, sie ihn aber bei sich haben wollte“, so ein Insider gegenüber dem Magazin.

Allerdings soll bei den beiden noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen sein. Eine Chance auf eine Wiedervereinigung soll durchaus noch bestehen, glaubt der Bekannte, vorausgesetzt, sie finden eine Balance. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (17 Jan. 2012)

der nächste Herr, die selbe Dame


----------



## kaplan1 (23 Jan. 2012)

Sie macht zwar gute Musik, wirkt in der letzten Zeit aber auch recht abgehoben-Schade-
Another day another ...


----------

